# Size idea needed for new bunny palace :D



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

When we move I would like to have my buns in something like this-

Rabbit Shed With Run

I can choose any size, they build them to your specifications, but Im not sure what size I will need, obviously bigger is better, but could you all just give me a rough idea what you would say is suitable for my 4 boys?

Ben- Conti
Jake & Elwood- Frenchie X
Stu- Lionhead X

TIA x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Oooh that one should do I would think!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow that looks great....bloody expensive though 

Hmm, my buns have a 6x4 ft shed, 1 is a frenchie and the other is a frenchie x 
So, i'd say for your 3, maybe 8x8 shed, then maybe 8x10 or 8x12 run? That would be nice and big, but it depends on cost and size of the space it will go. 
Also, you could have something a little smaller and add levels.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Very, very nice!! Lucky buns.

Really, the bigger the better. Just depends on what you can afford. Look for an indoor space where they can all lie together - or apart or in pairs. Different levels would provide that.

Then, an outdoor area where they have room to do a bunny 500!, and some little hidey holes and places to sit up higher.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv asked for a qoute for a 8x6 shed area with a 15x6 day area.....

Iv also found places that build 'dog kennels and runs' on ebay, that look like little chalets with sloping roofs which i love the look of, probably more than these really and they do a 12x 8ft one, which isnt as big, but is much cheaper and I can always put shelves in the shed area ..... hmmm decisions decisions!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have my heart set on this one, hubby has bought quite a few expensive things a lately and I haven't stopped him,  method in my madness.

We haven't decided where to put it - ideally along the back wall but I like them where I can see them and I don't want to be trudging up the garden churning the lawn to mud.

I keep thinking work is going to start on the back garden but apart from the fence being fixed nothing else has been done yet, what with one thing and another, mainly the weather.

The Royal Oak Wooden Dog Kennel & Run

This one imo is better value than the Rydale. The Royal Oak even with insulation, easy wipe lined flooring is cheaper and its free delivery and instalation. I like the fact it isn't that open which will I hope give more protection for the buns.

I think with everything included 14x4 works out at under £900.00.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

sskmick said:


> I have my heart set on this one, hubby has bought quite a few expensive things a lately and I haven't stopped him,  method in my madness.
> 
> We haven't decided where to put it - ideally along the back wall but I like them where I can see them and I don't want to be trudging up the garden churning the lawn to mud.
> 
> ...


That looks really good (have saved the page, hope you dont mind)
Im looking on ebay too at the moment, hopfully I can come to a decision soon so I can look into ordering it to coincide with a moving day..if we ever actually get one lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It would be much cheaper to buy a shed and build a run 

My lot have a 6 x 8 shed and 76 sq ft of run space (40 overnight). Sheds are about £250 and the run is probably another £100 or so to build, and easy enough to do really.

Size wise, you will probably want about 6 x 6 indoors and 12 x 6 outdoors I would say  obviously bigger if you can x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

kate_7590 said:


> That looks really good (have saved the page, hope you dont mind)
> Im looking on ebay too at the moment, hopfully I can come to a decision soon so I can look into ordering it to coincide with a moving day..if we ever actually get one lol


I don't mind at all, that's what forums are for to share ideas. They will have more than one I'm sure.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> It would be much cheaper to buy a shed and build a run
> 
> My lot have a 6 x 8 shed and 76 sq ft of run space (40 overnight). Sheds are about £250 and the run is probably another £100 or so to build, and easy enough to do really.
> 
> Size wise, you will probably want about 6 x 6 indoors and 12 x 6 outdoors I would say  obviously bigger if you can x


I have to admit I have looked at sheds but you need the space for a shed its the depth that would be a bit of a problem for us we have the outdoor cat pen, garage so our rabbit hutch/home ideally needs to be no more than 4' depth, which is double the recommended 2' depth.

Here are some sheds I have seen too might be useful Kate

6' x 4' Reverse Overlap Apex Wood Shed

6' x 4' Reverse Overlap Apex Wood Shed

The problem here is you would have to line it to insulate it and add a floor covering. This is what is putting me off a shed - but it is a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine isn't lined or insulated but my next one will be, I am going to use "space blanket" and ply then I don't know whether lino or laminate again for the flooring.

A 6ft x 4ft would be OK for you ssmick, with just the 2 bunnies, you could add shelves etc aswell - then a 4ft x whatever you can fit in run 

I like building my own, it may not look as "pretty" but it gives me such a sense of satisfaction that I did it, and that alot of it has been done using recycled wood/mesh and perspex


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

This place looks good for sheds 
Wooden Sheds, Apex Sheds, T&G Sheds, Overlap Sheds - Free Delivery*


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I did have a dream about this one, its lovely but the size - not sure hubby would go with it. It would have to go along the back wall.  - hey ho.

7 x 7 (approx) Shire Abri Apex Garden Shed - OFFER ENDS Friday 19th April - from elbecgardenbuildings.co.uk


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Right Iv found a place on ebay that does a 6x 16ft kennel, the 'night area' looks about 6x6 and the 'day area' would therefore be 6x10.
The 'night area' would have shelves put up for extra space and the 'day area' could eventually be extended (space permitting) with an aviary coming off the front.
Does that sound okay?

I know they usually say 6x2 for 2 buns, so technically my 4 would only need 6x4...which IMO sounds TINY!  I think they'd like 6x16 more, dont you


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have seen this one on Ebay, I have bookmarked the site. The only thing is it isn't insulated. I would have to put something down for ease of cleaning too, but its a fraction of the cost.

TANALISED DOG KENNEL AND RUN 10 X 4 @ TRADE PRICES | eBay

We have heard from the relative who is going to pave part of our back garden weather permitting he is coming round on Saturday. :dita:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

thats similar to waht iv found!
We have a very good friend who is handy with building and he is going to line the floor, insulate the walls and everything for us


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

kate_7590 said:


> thats similar to waht iv found!
> We have a very good friend who is handy with building and he is going to line the floor, insulate the walls and everything for us


Its really nice when you have friends who can do these things. At £460 I think for my buns this may be worth getting. Its fun looking at suitable housing for them isn't it.


----------

